

Ask HN: Who wants a couple of free domains? - mootothemax

Hi everyone,<p>fasterdev.com expires in a couple of weeks, and I have zero use for it. I'm happy to give it away to a good home :)<p>If you have an active use for this domain, please post a comment below outlining roughly what you'd do with it. I just wouldn't like the domain to not end up being used.<p>I also have another unwanted domain expiring soon: easyemailprotection.com - an idea never realized, as you may infer from its homepage ;)<p>Thanks!
======
sente
I have a couple, maybe...

Are you on IRC (/msg sente if so) - would you be up for chatting?

Not trying to be secretive here, but feel 10 mins of chatting would be far
more effective than posting a write up.

~~~
mootothemax
You know what, they don't seem to have aroused much interest; send me an email
to the address in my profile and I'll transfer them to you :)

~~~
slenk
Man, too late, did you give away all the domains already?

~~~
mootothemax
Not too late at all _but_ you must email inside the next 8 or so hours if
we're going to have a chance to get it to you.

------
slenk
I would love fasterdev.com....

